

What's in a necronym? - prismatic
http://www.believermag.com/issues/201508/?read=article_vanasco

======
neprune
"For now, I am done with Jeanne" \- that seemed way to abrupt. It could be
that she's neglecting the details on how she moved on. It seems more likely
that it's just a temporary reprieve. She needs long term help, not just a
hospital to patch her up.

~~~
BetaCygni
Yeah, she will relapse. Sad. I'm glad that she is a good writer and that I got
to read this moving story.

She would have had problems even if she was not named after her dead sister.
Even if there was no dead sister. I hope she gets help.

